# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Пропала база с SQL-сервера!

## lilyapo

При запуске 1с выдается сообщение *"База данных не обнаружена.база данных отсутствует на сервере баз данных..."*.
При этом никакие параметры базы данных не изменялись (адрес сервера, имя базы).
Администратор серверов 1С:Предприятие ее видит.
Что произошло??? И как исправить?!

----------


## chell1975

Переподключите ее на клиентских машинах. Т.е. удалите из списка и пропишите заново. Если не поможет - удалите запись о базе в консоли управления сервером (только базу не удаляйте с сервера sql), затем заново подключите и пропишите путь подключения на клиентских машинах.

----------

lilyapo (14.03.2019)

----------


## DoCaru

доступ на уровне скл убрали для пользователя скорее всего

----------


## chell1975

> доступ на уровне скл убрали для пользователя скорее всего


При таком раскладе 8.3 мне выдавала сбой подключения к базе. А то, что ТС описал - у меня такое было - тп 1С ничего внятного не смогла сказать.

----------


## lilyapo

Помог перезапуск службы MS SQL server и освобождение места на диске

----------

